# Logitech Driving Force GT reagiert nicht mehr



## zobl93 (3. Juli 2017)

Hi zusammen,

Ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Driving Force GT.
Wenn ich es mit dem PC verbinde, leuchtet das Logo nur ganz kurz auf und es kalibriert sich auch nicht.
Wenn ich unter Windows die Controller ansehe, sehe ich das die Knöpfe die ich drücke erkannt werden, nicht aber den Lenkeinschlag.

Ist das Lenkrad nun kaputt?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (4. Juli 2017)

Eventuell mal die Logitech Software deinstallieren und die neueste installieren.
Bringt das auch nichts würde ich sagen das Ding ist kaputt.

Ich rate dir beim Nachfolger etwas besseres zu kaufen. So on Richtung Thrustmaster 300 (genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich gerade nicht) oder gleich zu Fanatec wechseln.


----------



## zobl93 (5. Juli 2017)

Das hab ich schon versucht. Hab die Treiber deinstalliert und neu installiert, leider ohne Erfolg. Und das letzte Update der Treiber vom Wheel ist auch schon etwas her laut Logitech.

Ja jetzt muss ich mal schauen, welches es werden soll, falls das DFGT echt hinüber ist. Für mich hat es gereicht, da ich überhaupt nicht gut bin in Rennsimulationen.

Was blöd ist, dass es kein Wheel gibt, welches für PC, Ps4 und Xbox One geeigneg ist.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (5. Juli 2017)

Ja das mit der Kompatibilität ist großer Mist. Man bräuchte wirklich 2 Lenkräder um PC, Xbone und PS 4 nutzen zu können. 
Da muß man sich halt entscheiden. Will man z.b. Forza 7 spielen und das kommende GT für PS 4. Würde ein Lenkrad für PC und PS 4 Sinn machen da Forza ja auch für PC erscheint. 

Auch ist es immer eine Preisfrage. Ich bin auch kein Profi beim Fahren, habe mich aber für Fanatec CSW 2 und CSP V2 entschieden. Wenn ich schon fahre, dann soll das Fahrgefühl gut sein. 

Wie alt ist denn dein DFGT? Vielleicht ist ja noch Garantie drauf und eine Reparatur wäre möglich.


----------



## zobl93 (5. Juli 2017)

Aktuell hab ich eine Xbox One S und eben meinen Gamingrechner, der aber auch schon in die Jahre gekommen ist
Ob ich mir für GT wieder eine PS4 zulege, weiß ich nicht. Meine hab ich verkauft weil ich mit ihr einfach nicht warm geworden bin 

Puhh, das ist gute 4Jahre alt


----------



## Blackvoodoo (5. Juli 2017)

Da wird sich eine Reparatur nicht mehr lohnen. Denke ich. 
Aber wenn du eh keine PS 4 mehr kaufen wirst ist die Entscheidung ja nicht so schwer. Einfach ein Logitech oder Thrustmaster für PC und Xbox kaufen und gut ist. 

Oder wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt ein Fanatec. Nein ich bin weder bei denen angestellt, noch bekomme ich Geld von denen für Werbung. Ich finde einfach das sind deutlich bessere Produkte als die von Logitech und Thrustmaster und auch für Gelegenheitsfahrer zu empfehlen.


----------



## zobl93 (5. Juli 2017)

Fanatec wäre natürlich ein Traum, hatte letztes Jahr schon überlegt mich bei denen voll einzudecken, war mir dann aber doch zu teuer.
Das G920/G29 würde mir gefallen, ist aber von der Technik nix anderes wie ein G25 wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Thrustmaster T500RS würde mich reizen, hat dann halt nen Riementrieb der richtig angenehm zum fahren sein soll


----------



## Blackvoodoo (5. Juli 2017)

Ob das G920/G29 die selbe Technik hat wie das G25 weis ich nicht. Kann ich mir aber persönlich nicht vorstellen, warum dann "neue" Lenkräder auf den Markt bringen wenn es die selben sind. 
Das Thrustmaster T500RS gehört sicher zu den besten Lenkrädern. Riemenantrieb hat ja das Fanatec CSW 1/2/2.5 ja auch. Und das ist schon schöner zu fahren als mit den Zahnrad Zeug der billigeren Lenkräder. 

Warum bestellst du dir nicht einfach das T500RS und testest es ausgiebig? In Deutschland darf man ja innerhalb 14 Tagen Ware wieder zurückschicken. Denke mal das gibt es in Österreich doch auch oder?


----------



## zobl93 (5. Juli 2017)

Klar, das geht in Österreich auch 
Mal sehen


----------



## zobl93 (11. Juli 2017)

Lenkrad geht wieder, könnt mich nun gerne schlagen 

Es lag am Stromkabel....hab das 12V Kabel vom Modem genommen und ans Logitech, die 24V vom Logitech ans Modem.
Ende vom Lied: zu wenig Strom fürs Lenkrad und anscheinen zuviel Strom, um das Internet schneller zu machen


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. Juli 2017)

zobl93 schrieb:


> Lenkrad geht wieder, könnt mich nun gerne schlagen
> 
> Es lag am Stromkabel....hab das 12V Kabel vom Modem genommen und ans Logitech, die 24V vom Logitech ans Modem.
> Ende vom Lied: zu wenig Strom fürs Lenkrad und anscheinen zuviel Strom, um das Internet schneller zu machen


Und hat es funktioniert das Internet schneller zu machen?  Falls ja, dann betreibe ich meinen Router bald mit 230 V...

Tja so Fehler passieren halt mal. Schön das wieder alles geht.


----------



## zobl93 (12. Juli 2017)

Leider wurde das Internet nicht schneller
Das mit den 230V wäre meine nächste Idee gewesen


----------

